# Beethoven's Contrabassoon



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

An interesting video on Beethoven's contrabassoon


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Isn't that amazing? What's really interesting is that the contra part in the 9th is virtually unplayable on a modern instrument. What in the world must it sound like on this thing?


----------

